# Petshop has sold me pregnant rats now I have lots of Babies - how can I put them up for adoption ?



## ella.mumby (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

I am in need of some help/guidance . I have recently moved to the USA from the UK. I went to get a four males rats from a local pet shop however once I got them home and bonded realized two were in fact females and started showing signs of pregnancy. They have now had 2 litters and I have 24 little ratties just been born. I am located in the Maryland state, and when ready I would like to try to rehome them. 

The pet stores said they sell most of their rats as live snake food and I categorically do want to send any for this purpose!!! I love ratties and have had many as pets in my life so will keep as many as I can however 24 is maybe a little too many. 

Any links or suggestions would be great !

Kind regards,
Ella


----------



## Briansratluv (10 mo ago)

ella.mumby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in need of some help/guidance . I have recently moved to the USA from the UK. I went to get a four males rats from a local pet shop however once I got them home and bonded realized two were in fact females and started showing signs of pregnancy. They have now had 2 litters and I have 24 little ratties just been born. I am located in the Maryland state, and when ready I would like to try to rehome them.
> 
> ...


You could try posting to Craigslist or Facebook marketplace but they wouldn’t be going to a guaranteed good home, but neither would be giving them to a pet store.
Something similar happened to me in the past and even though I love rats and I have been keeping them as pets for years, I did sell most of them as feeders, not live though. I stuck about 10 of the newborns in the freezer which might seem disgusting to some but this is just the way of nature.
Hope this was helpful, sorry if I offended by talking about the freezer method. Just saying what worked for me.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh man, oh man, my heart goes out to you. If I didn't have my sweet elderly Walter and weren't moving next month I'd meet you in Philly someplace and adopt half a dozen boyos. I'm so sorry. Good luck.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Is there an ASPCA centre near you? Perhaps they would help to rehome them. A lot of those animal welfare places will also neuter the males before they are rehomed to reduce chances of unwanted litters. 
Maybe that coupled with the ones you are keeping might be enough to see that they all have good homes.


----------



## Basil9 (Sep 14, 2021)

Look for good rescue, I searched and found small angels: Small Angels Rescue, Inc -
I don't know anything about it but they rescue small animals.


----------



## ella.mumby (10 mo ago)

Briansratluv said:


> You could try posting to Craigslist or Facebook marketplace but they wouldn’t be going to a guaranteed good home, but neither would be giving them to a pet store.
> Something similar happened to me in the past and even though I love rats and I have been keeping them as pets for years, I did sell most of them as feeders, not live though. I stuck about 10 of the newborns in the freezer which might seem disgusting to some but this is just the way of nature.
> Hope this was helpful, sorry if I offended by talking about the freezer method. Just saying what worked for me.


thank you for the reply I appreciate it and no certainly not offended


----------



## ella.mumby (10 mo ago)

ratbusters said:


> Is there an ASPCA centre near you? Perhaps they would help to rehome them. A lot of those animal welfare places will also neuter the males before they are rehomed to reduce chances of unwanted litters.
> Maybe that coupled with the ones you are keeping might be enough to see that they all have good homes.


Oh thank you I will take a look and see if there is!


----------



## ella.mumby (10 mo ago)

Basil9 said:


> Look for good rescue, I searched and found small angels: Small Angels Rescue, Inc -
> I don't know anything about it but they rescue small animals.


Excellent thank you i have contacted them


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

ella.mumby said:


> Excellent thank you i have contacted them


Hi ella, Small Angels would be me! 😊. I'll ask my coordinator if she thinks we can do anything to help you. The babies should be close to 3 weeks old now. Please prepare to separate the boys and girls at 5 weeks old. It is critical that they don't get the opportunity to breed, the wee rascals. We will definitely help if we can!


----------

